# Murky water trout lures



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

What do you guys like to use for trout and reds when the water is stirred up and looks like your fishing in a bottle of Yoo-hoo? I'm thinking brighter color on my jerk baits. Maybe something with some flash, like a mirrodine??

Any suggestions based upon experience??
- Fisherdad1


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Soft plastics and worm rattles.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Those conditions are when the popping cork really shines. Either with a DOA shrimp, Gulp shrimp, or real shrimp below it.


----------



## jasonh1903 (Aug 6, 2010)

I've been having luck switching up between a noisy top water plug and DOA night glow shrimp. I've actually been catching more in murky water lately.


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Good tip on the worm rattles. I have them in my box for that reason and I have totally forgotten to use them. :blink: Derp!


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Murkey Water Lures*

Rattletrap. C2


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

See what I do is use an Umberella rig, and put a bunch of treble hooks on the end. Don't try to snag because that will look bad, just reel in smoothly!

Jk,

Joking aside I would use something bright,and loud.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Popping cork with a double sparkle beetle rig


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

chartreuse mirrolure soft shad with a blade before it


----------



## greenhornet (Mar 21, 2012)

Against common sense darker lures actually create a better silhouette in murky water, this is why black lures work well at night. Adding sound or scent to your lures can help as well. In addition, I will slow down my retrieve in low visibility conditions.


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

or a live smelly Elwhy, hooked in the back..or crab half or cut bait...


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

the DOA shrimp are one of the first saltwater lures i heard of in this area and from what I hear they work well.


----------

